# Holding the Sun.



## Popsyche (May 14, 2008)

A collection of pix sent to me! These are stunning!


----------



## Nerina (May 14, 2008)

AWESOME! Im saving them


----------



## Sindwulf (May 14, 2008)

Wow very neat! I have a picture of me holding up the mountain in Glacier National park. Not as epic as the sun though


----------



## Metal Ken (May 14, 2008)

The cactus one is awesome


----------



## Stitch (May 14, 2008)

This is the moon, n00b! 






All very cool though.


----------



## playstopause (May 14, 2008)

Wow, cool pics!!!


----------



## DevourTheDamned (May 16, 2008)

thats freaking neat


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (May 20, 2008)

amazing. totally snagging these! thanks man!


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 20, 2008)

Definately a . That is awesome. Some of those remind me of DBZ, haha.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 20, 2008)

Stitch! Gayness = stop.

Bill! Awesome.


----------



## Guitarwizard (May 20, 2008)

>




Where did you get that? That's a place only a few kilometers from where I live.


----------



## Popsyche (May 20, 2008)

Guitarwizard said:


> Where did you get that? That's a place only a few kilometers from where I live.



From my network of online ferrets. I get a constant stream of great stuff. You, my friend, live in an awesome place! What a view!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (May 20, 2008)

Those are some awesome pics.


----------



## sami (Dec 16, 2008)

good stuff!!


----------



## Naren (Dec 17, 2008)

Those were sweet.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 18, 2008)

Those were really cool.


----------

